# Interest in a Cape or Tunic Tutorial?



## Ms. Wicked

I thought it might be fun if I lead a tutorial for sewing a cape or basic tunic, such a grim reaper style. I'd really like to help people lose their fear of sewing and get started on a simple project.

I could just go ahead and make one and post pics of all of the steps, but I thought I'd see if there was any interest in doing the tutorial as a sew along.

For instance, we can pick a pattern (we'll all work on the same one). I can advise everybody on the correct type of fabric to buy and other supplies. 

Help for participants will be step by step by posting pictures, deciphering instructions and answering questions.

What do you think? Interested?


----------



## Bone Dancer

Kellie, that sounds like a great idea. It is something I have wanted to do the past couple of years. I looked at sewing machines last year but didnt want to invest the money and try to do it by myself ( my cat Frank doesnt sew either ). Some info on what kind and brands of machines, how fancy, ect. (not as fancy as yours I hope). Up to now I been making my prop costumes with a paper stapler, a little crude but it worked. It would make a great winter time project too. So if I can find a machine, count me in.


----------



## Draik41895

I love to sew and would definitly take part.Unfortunatly my machine is pretty much dead at the time...and in storage


----------



## scareme

Kelly, I would love to do one too. But what is this thing you call a pattern? I usally just throw two pieces of material together and sew them, and it pretty well looks that way to. I do how ever have a working sewing maching, and lots of black material, so I'd love to give it a try.


----------



## Black Cat

Kelly what a great idea. I'm in.


----------



## turtle2778

Well I may need additional tutoring on how to actually load the thread but Im in.


----------



## Joiseygal

Ahh where was this project last year? LOL...I'm definitly in! I can replace my grim reapers costume with something that actually looks like the grim reaper. I need a lot of work with the hood. I will learn how to do it first on a regular size, than later on do changes on this costume. This will be fun and yes it was a great idea Kelly


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent! It looks like there's enough interest to do a sew along.

I'll give it a bit more time for people to see. Then we'll decide on a pattern. I'm thinking a reaper hooded cape/robe that is unlined. Unlined will keep the project simpler.

Once we have the pattern picked, we can start, beginning with how to decipher the envelope which details what materials to get and how much.

I'll sew the same thing as you guys and take pictures at every step.

This should be alot of fun!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

I'm definitely following this thread, folks!


----------



## beelce

Me to Sickie...I don't have time to sew, but I want to know.


----------



## slywaka1

Great idea, I'm not bad with my sewing machine, but I'm always looking for tips and ideas.

Anna


----------



## Adam I

Wonderful though, this will be a great father / daughter project.
Hopeful this can be done without a dummy.


----------



## Hellrazor

I think this is a super idea too... I will see if I can get my moms sewing machine and start. Thanks Mrs. Wicked.. your so awesome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's great to see all of the interest in this project!

Below are two patterns that I think fit the bill.

However, I'm in favor of #1 because it is a more basic pattern and therefore simpler for a first project. It is the one I used to make my son's costume this last Halloween. It comes in BOTH adult and childrens sizes (in different envelopes_.

#2 is a great looking design. However this pattern has more pieces in its construction as well as a couple of techniques that may pose more challenges for beginners.

Please give us your feedback and opinions.

*Pattern #1* McCalls 2853 (picture of this sewn is below the pattern picture)










I used this pattern for this costume (pattern does not include neck drape)



















*Pattern #2* Simplicity 9887 (great design, but with more pieces and techniques)


----------



## Bone Dancer

You are right #2 does look nicer. It's the fuller arms and the deeper hood that I like. Butttttt, If you think we should start with #1 I can go with that. Your the teacher Kellie.
So do we buy this pattern or steal it?


----------



## Black Cat

Just went through my patterns. Don't have either one of those. I did find the first pattern available on the McCalls site for $6.91 plus shipping. 
I do like #2 with the fuller arms but will go with whichever one is chosen.


----------



## scareme

I like them both, I'll go with what ever you think is best.


----------



## Joiseygal

They both look good. Although I can see a really cool prop with the number 2 pattern. All you need is the frame and the costume and you got yourself a prop. Oh and red lights for the eyes


----------



## Draik41895

personaly,i like number 2


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm going to make the decision and go with *Pattern #1, McCalls 2853*.

While I agree that the other one has more interesting details, it is also requires more skills. The idea of this sew along is to learn the basics. The more simple the pattern, the better the experience will be. If it gets too complicated, the purpose will be defeated if people get frustrated and give up.

McCalls patterns can be purchased many places:

-JoAnn Fabrics
-Hancock Fabrics
-Hobby Lobby
-Walmart (if your Walmart has a fabric section; some are closing)
-On-line on the McCalls Website
-ebay

Often, JoAnn's and Hancock's have pattern sales for $1.99. However, I'm not aware that one is being held at the moment.

So, those who are participating can now go out and purchase this pattern. The pattern comes in both ADULT and CHILDREN'S sizes. The size is marked on the front of the envelope. Purchase whichever you wish to make.

To keep the project moving, I'd like to break it down one step at a time, and set a timescale for each step. For this let's all have the pattern by Wednesday, March 4 (two weeks from today).

Once we all have the pattern, the next step will be reading the envelope details. Envelope details inform the sewer of many things:

- what types fabrics are suitable
- how much fabric is needed
- required notions (supplies like elastic, buttons, zippers, trim, etc)
- measurements as they relate to which size to make

We will go through all of this AFTER we all have the pattern.

Happy pattern buying!


----------



## Joiseygal

Ok pattern 1 it is! I will look for the pattern in the next few days to make sure I find it before the start date on March 4th. Looking forward to this  Oh and agree with staying simple, because I would get frustrated if it is too hard. I would like to get the basics down first. Even though I have sewn in the past I only know free hand and not with a pattern.


----------



## Hellrazor

ooooh so exciting! Pattern 1 it is. I will be going out to look for it today!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Good News Everybody!

I just got a JoAnn Fabric sales flyer in the mail. 

McCalls patterns are on sale for $1.99, Friday, February 27 - Sunday, March 1 !!


----------



## Draik41895

i couldnt find that pattern at walmart. should I ask them?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Somebody else said that their Walmart doesn't carry McCalls - only Simplicity.

It may be this is the same with yours. You could ask them, or buy it from a different source. 

I just posted yesterday that JoAnn Fabrics has McCalls on sale next weekend for $1.99, if there is one near you.

Otherwise you can buy on-line on their website, look for one on ebay or go to Hancock Fabrics.


----------



## Draik41895

no they have that brand,i just couldnt find a that design


----------



## debbie5

For me, the hardest part is figuring how how to adjust the two tension adjustments on the sewing machine, so the thread won't get all bolluxed up in the bobbin. I have sewn for _years_, and still don't understand which one to adjust & how for thin vs. thick material...
I just thread the machine & pray it sews without too many blobs.....

I think the trickiest thing for a newbie sewer (besides picking out a forgiving material) is to sew around the edges (i.e. if you have to put blanket seam binding on to tie a neckline) and how to fix an uneven raw hemline. 
I made pattern #2 a few years ago, and getting those long sleeves edges to all meet up correctly was harder than a newbie-level (I think I had sweaty fingers & pulled the fabric too much and distorted it when sewing), so pattern #1 is a great choice! 
And keep in mind, once the basic robe is made, you can then tack a cape around the shoulders for a different effect. We did that this year for a more layered look. 
This sounds like fun!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Draik41895 said:


> no they have that brand,i just couldnt find a that design


Well, I'd ask somebody then... but it's likely that it's out of stock and on re-order.

If you don't have luck, it can be purchased on one of the other sources I mentioned.


----------



## Vlad

I'm in Kellie.


----------



## Revenant

Like Kellie and Debbie said, the simpler cloaks can always be retrofitted and adorned. I wore my grey wool SCA cloak for my Watcher costume, and tacked tatters and sections of 3 shades of Creepy Cloth all over it... and so help me I think it's one of the best costume results I've ever got. 9 bucks worth of creepy cloth and a couple of hours time. And I've busted my ass and spent over a hundred bucks on projects that weren't as effective. Go figure.

I'm tempted... but don't think I'll have anywhere to set up a machine. I think I'll have to just lurk this thread.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Aw Rev, can you squeeze out a little corner for yourself somewhere? lol

OK everybody, don't forget, McCalls patterns are on sale today through Sunday at JoAnn Fabrics for $1.99!

We set the deadline for this upcoming Wednesday, March 4 for everybody to have their patterns. Then we'll proceed to the next step.

Woo Hoo!


----------



## Vlad

What's this "we" paleface??? heehee Cool, the nearest JoAnns is in Illinois, lol. Alright, I'll start looking, and check out the sewing machine this weekend.


----------



## Joiseygal

Hey Vlad I'm going to Joannes tomorrow morning, so I can pick you up one if I see it.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK, it's been two weeks! Today is the date we should all have our patterns!

Let's check in later, then we'll proceed to the first step!


----------



## Draik41895

i think i might have to drop out of this,i might go to walmart to day though


----------



## Joiseygal

I got my pattern I'm good to go!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK, I'll get a picture of the pattern envelope and explain how to interpret everything so that everybody can buy their fabric and supplies.

I'll do this later this evening; I have scouts coming around today to do the cooking requirement, so I'm racing around. Stay tuned.


----------



## Black Cat

Vlad and I have one pattern so we are ready to go. Will keep watching for updates.


----------



## Adam I

I got a pattern, I've dusted off my sewing machine and ready.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK folks! I'm sorry I didn't get the info up last night; cleaning up after the scouts cooking requirement took longer than I thought.

I promise, I will have the info up this afternoon!!!!


----------



## Dixie

(Wow, I'm watching this thread intently... I'm one of the ones that hasn't tried sewing since my last 3 catastrophes 20 years ago! I don't even have a sewing machine, but depending on how everyone does, I would love to learn, and am checking craigslist for the possibility of an affordable machine!)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK, I've taken a picture of the back of the pattern envelope (at bottom of post).

The writing in the pic is a bit small, so it may be helpful to actually have your pattern on hand or to print off this post.

Starting from the top to the bottom, here's a step by step of what everything means:

*2853* - This is obviously the pattern number, followed by a description. A "View" is a variation of the garment/pattern. Each view is described individually and pictured (or illustrated) on the front of the envelope. This pattern has seven different Views (magician, witch, Red Riding Hood, etc.) The front of the envelope labels each view with a letter next to the picture.

In our case, we are making the tunic/cloak which is View F.

*Suggested Fabrics:* Again, this is self explanatory, but extremely important. The recommended fabric type for each view is outlined.

Since we are making View F, look to see what fabrics are recommended. This is very important because fabrics have different ways of handling, draping and sewing. I cannot express the importance of using the correct type of fabric.

For our project, (Views A thru F): The suggested fabrics are Cotton and Cotton Blends, Satin, Polished Cotton and Chintz. In other words, woven fabrics, not knits or stretch. Anything that is knit will stretch, making sewing difficult and the end product will not hang properly. Generally woven fabrics have no stretch. Think of a cotton shirt vs. a t-shirt.

*Body Measurements*: This section helps you determine which size to make based on your body measurements (or in our case, perhaps your prop! lol). For this pattern, the only measurement required is chest size. There is a chart that shows the size and measurements.

Once you know which size you are making, you will be able to determine the amount of fabric required.

*View F - Tunic*. You will then see a chart showing a box with all of the different Views with lots of numbers. Go down to "View F - Tunic".

Once you are looking in the *View F - Tunic *box, you will see that it is a chart. The chart informs the sewer how much fabric is needed based on what size you are making and the width of fabric. The size follows down from the Body Measurement section.

FYI, fabric is made in various widths. The most common are 45" and 58"/60", but sometimes it comes in other widths. This pattern shows widths of 45" and 60". Following across to the right, there are numbers that look like 5 1/4, 5, 1/2, etc. Those numbers are the amount of fabric you need to purchase, based on which size you make (follow up to Body Measurement).

For example, if I were going to make a size Large and my fabric is 45" in width, I will need to purchase 5 7/8 yards of fabric.

Of course, you won't know what width fabric you have until you purchase or measure your fabric. At the store, fabric is wrapped on a piece of cardboard and is called a bolt. On the end of the bolt, the width is indicated, along with content (cotton, wool, etc.). If you are unsure, ask a sales person for assistance. (If you already have fabric and don't know how to measure it's width, let me know).

*Notions*: These are all of the supplies other than fabric that you will need for your garment, such as zippers, buttons, etc. Look for View F and the list of supplies will follow. In this case, it's 1 yard of 5/8" ribbon (this is for the tie closure at the neck) and a tassle for the hood, which is optional.

Tip: Sometimes it's helpful to circle in pencil the things that pertain to the View and size you are making. There is so much info, you don't want to accidently get the wrong amount because you glanced at the wrong info. 

This may seem like a lot of info to digest if you've never sewn. But really, it's not difficult. Compare what I've written here to the back of the envelope and it should make sense. Bring your pattern to the fabric store and ask for assistance if need be.

If something doesn't make sense, let me know. Feel free also to pm me so that I can give those who are participating my telephone number.

Let's aim to have our fabric in two weeks, Friday March 20th. Unless, everybody wants to move at a faster pace, let me know. I want to allow enough time, but work at a pace that works for everybody!

Here is a picture of the envelope back.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

A bolt of fabric:










The end of bolt, with width size, fabric content, washing instructions, etc. Amongst other things, you can see that this fabric is 58" in width (058 IN) and is 100% wool.


----------



## IshWitch

I've been lurking along with you guys. I'm in the midst of sewing some other projects, very basic stuff, so looking forward to any of the tips and tricks provided!
Very cool idea!
Thanks Mrs. Wicked!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

So far, Ms W, you've made things Chrystal clear for me to follow.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How's everybody doing?


----------



## Joiseygal

I have to still get the fabric. I hope I can get some fabric for less than $14.99 a yard. YIKES! Was that by the yard or the entire fabric?


----------



## Black Cat

Still searching through various types of material that my Mother in Law has. I just might have to hit Walmart for fabric for this occassion.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Well, still no machine. But I can still get the pattern and follow along and thanks to Trish I have lots of old cotton sheets for material. At least I can have it cut and dyed and ready to assemble later.


----------



## AmyVille Horror

I'd love to dust off my sewing machine....and there's no better reason than to make a reaper costume...woohoo....I mean muhahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Adam I

I've got the pattern, just got to dig up the material.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Adam I said:


> I've got the pattern, just got to dig up the material.


No raiding cemeteries for black crepe, Adam:googly:


----------



## Adam I

Oh okay, I've put the shovel away.

Check the fabric in the basement, I'll have to go shopping.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Joisey, the $14.99 price was per yard. But that fabric is 100% wool; I just used it an example for the picture. I'm sure that you'll find something appropriate and less expensive for this tunic.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Tomorrow is the date that was set for everybody to get their fabric. 

How's everybody doing? Do we need until Sunday?


----------



## muffy

Oh Boy this is just what i have been looking for but I'm coming on board not only late but I don't know how to sew & I have a sewing machine in the garage that belonged to my Grandmother. After her passing it got passed along to her best neighbor friend & when she passed it came back to me. Aunt claims she had it fixed & cleaned before she gave it to me. Its been hauled all over the place & now its most likely 20 some yrs. later.

Its an old Singer the kind that never quit so maybe it works. Hubby sewed in the surgery room for 17yrs. & proved he can sew halloween stuff by hand. So he said we can get that machine going plus his DAD is a commercial sewing machine repairman & also did ulpolstering here at the furniture plants in NC for years...he's retired & 84 now. So between all of us we are gonna give this a shot. We'll get that machine in the house tomorrow. BUT!!!! I have another dilemma

I am making those monks from Scary Mount Manor, they are 6 monks that follow each other in the outdoor cemetery SO I need to use material that can be out in the bad weather. We don't have to much bad weather but sometimes we get rain & a bit of wind & even some snowflakes. Nc weather is pretty good for halloween but these guys will be out all month. SO can you suggest a material that would be good for outdoors also.

I have pattern 2 which is what I want to make but I'll go get pattern 1 & material for that so we can follow along on how to do this. Please promise that when you are finished with this project that you will consider doing pattern 2 cause I need 6 of those.

Glad to see this project

Muffy


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hi Muffy! I'm so glad that you popped into the sew along!

Some of those old machines are really sought after; true workhorses!!! 

We've only *just* begun so it's not too late to join us at all! We've only purchased the pattern and everybody is in the process of getting their fabric. So no cutting of anything has begun.

Please join us if you can!

And I love pattern #2 as well and hope to make it in the not-too-distant future!


----------



## Joiseygal

I have some material that I found downstairs. It isn't all cotton, but I'm going to go with it anyway. I'm doing the sewing lesson more to understand the pattern than the actual finished product. The material is part polyester also.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

There are lots of cotton/poly blends out there. Is yours woven or knit (with some or lots of strech)?

I understand that you want to utilize what you have on hand. If it's a woven, you'll be fine.

If your fabric is a knit, be aware that the results may be disappointing and you may have some difficulty during construction.

Also, did you measure it to make sure you have enough? You need to check both the length and the width (width needs to be 45"-60"/length will depend upon width). Refer to the post where I outlined how to read the pattern envelope if you need to check how much fabric is needed.


----------



## muffy

Thank You for the invite Ms. Wicked!! I'm so happy you are doing this!

Ok we got the machine into the house & the belt is broke & we were to late today in trying to call a repair shop to see if we can get a replacement belt. My mother in law has also told me that if I need to borrow her machine to just come over & get it. So by Monday I should be ready to start. This weekend I'll go buy the fabric & pattern & the guys are gonna see if we can get ahold of someone tomorrow to see about a belt for this machine. If we have no luck we'll get MIL's machine over here!

Can't wait to start!!

Muffy


----------



## Joiseygal

[QUOTE=

I understand that you want to utilize what you have on hand. If it's a woven, you'll be fine.

If your fabric is a knit, be aware that the results may be disappointing and you may have some difficulty during construction.

Oh man I'm already having trouble! I'm not sure if its woven or knit? Actually is it a sheet that I had that I thought might be good to sew?!?!?!? I it like half cotton and half poly? HELP!!!!!!! I believe it will be enough material, but I will check?


----------



## RoxyBlue

This might help you, Joisey - I found it on line:

"Woven - Threads going over/under, over/under (or variations such as over, under, under, over.) Most work shirts are made with woven fabric. Denim is woven. Most bedsheets are woven. Woven things only stretch noticeably on the bias, i.e., on the diagonal between the threads that are 90' to each other. 

Knit - Threads are knit on needles, and produce a fabric made of a bunch of little loops linked to each other. Sweaters are knits, Polo shirts are knits, women's swimsuits are usually knits. T-shirts are knit. Knit things stretch in most directions; some more than others, depending on the type of knit."

I think the most useful thing to note is the comment on direction of stretchiness. Wovens stretch on the diagonal the best; knits stretch well in any direction.


P.S. Ms Wicked, it's really lovely of you to offer this tutorial. I learned to sew when I was in 7th and 8th grade (Home Ec was required for girls - I wish I could have taken Shop, too, but only the boys could do that). It's been a long time since I had a machine up and running, although I have material and patterns for several projects just waiting patiently for me


----------



## Joiseygal

Thanks Roxy  I found out that the bed sheet will not work, because BlackCat told me I have to make sure the width is the same as the pattern. This tutorial will be very helpful since I already learned something. I am getting the material tomorrow after the birthday party I have to attend. Thanks!


----------



## Black Cat

Roxy you should join in on this Tutorial. I also learned to sew in Home Ec between 6th and 10th grade. I didn't get back into sewing until last year. It's amazing how much you remember once you open up the pattern and get back into reading them. It was like learning to ride a bike, once you learn you don't forget. It also helped to acquire all the sewing supplies and a Viking machine from my mother. I have more sewing supplies than I know what to do with. 
While at Pattie's yesterday for the make and take, I took a trip to Walmart and found fabric for this project. I'm going with the costume satin which I found in the clearance section. 

I'm ready to go.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Sorry that I wasn't here yesterday. It was our Scout Blue and Gold Dinner and I was busy all day!

Joisey, I'm glad that you are sorting out the fabric.

Muffy, I'm thrilled that you will be joining us! This should be lots of fun!

Roxy, please join us! Like BC said, you'd be amazed at how it all comes back. I learned to sew when I was about ten, for the Girl Scout Sewing Badge. I also had one semester of sewing freshman year in Home Ec. 

Then I didn't sew for about 20 years, only picking up about 5 years ago. I just bought some patterns and jumped on.

Since it sounds like everybody is ready/nearly ready, we can start preparing the fabric and cutting the tissue pattern. I'll post tomorrow with this info.


----------



## Joiseygal

I got my material today! It doesn't say what kind of material, but I think it will work. I have the correct measurements also. Looking forward to starting the project. I will be ready tomorrow for the tutorial.


----------



## Sickie Ickie

Joiseygal said:


> ...I have the correct measurements also....


Oh sure, just tease us like that! LOL


----------



## RoxyBlue

I'll be happy to join vicariously, Ms W. I just won't actually sew because I have too many things going on this time of year to even think about getting the sewing machine out and set up.


Sickie, you're such a bad boy!


----------



## muffy

Yes RoxyBlue.......I have not visited with Sickie for awhile but I can see he is still full of the devil!!

Muffy


----------



## Joiseygal

Hmmm....and they call him Sickie because??!!??!?!???!! Actually measure a telephone pole and that is the measurements you will get.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

You guys crack me up!

OK, I started a separate thread from this one for the actual tutorial and instructions. I copied my first step instructions into the new thread. Also, I just posted the next steps for today.

This way, the tutorial itself will not get buried in this thread and it will be easier to reference.

Please carry on with all discussion and questions here. The tutorial thread is here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=15369


----------



## Joiseygal

I'm too tired tonight will give it a try tomorrow. So far the instructions are great!


----------



## Draik41895

Ms. Wicked said:


> *Please keep all discussion and questions in the original thread*


feeling a little green?....


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It's not easy being green.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How's everybody doing on this? Any questions?


----------



## Joiseygal

I haven't had a chance to do the first step yet. Sorry, but it is hectic this week. I might not be able to give it a try until Sunday night. If we proceed with the next steps I will catch up. Sorry  I really want to do this, don't give up on me.


----------



## muffy

I'll be catching up too but I was excited cause ya know what???? The garments you guys are making will work just fine for my monks!! I did not know that until I took the time to look at what you were making for some reason I thought it was the short vampire cape.

SO I did not get my stuff yet but I will get out this weekend & I do have to leave town on business for a couple of days. The part for the sewing machine just got in today, actually yesterday so they have to get it in place and I'll be on my way to catch up with you guys!! I'm so glad you are doing this!!

Muffy


----------



## Ms. Wicked

It sounds like it's coming together for you muffy! I'm so glad you're joining in on this!

I've set Tuesday as the date to proceed to the next step, so there's still time.


----------



## Draik41895

hey,it turns out my old sewing machine works!i might be able to do this now.I just need some needles.do you think i'd be able to cheat on buying the cloth by using a bed sheet or a curtain?also check out this vid I found a while back,it might be a bit helpfull


----------



## Joiseygal

LOL..thats the way I sew, but I really want to know how to do it with the patterns.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Nice clip Draik. But we're learning how to read a pattern. It will take the guess work out of the process by having everything laid out and measured. Plus, once people understand the basics of reading a pattern, hopefully they'll have the confidence/knowledge to progress on to more detailed and complex patterns.

As for the sheet, you need to measure it and see if its size corresponds with the required amount of fabric on the back of the envelope.

If you look on your envelope and refer to the first post in the tutorial thread, you'll see that there's a chart on the back of the pattern envelope. Decide what size you are making. Then look down to Tunic F (that's the version we are making). You will see measurements for fabric that is either 45" or 60", then look across to how many yards of fabric you will require.

If the width of your sheet is large enough (45-60" x however many yards in length), then you will have enough. 

But you will need to measure the sheet.


----------



## Black Cat

Getting ready to cut the tissue pattern out and get it ironed.


----------



## Draik41895

i do realize that its not really what we're trying to learn but i figured it relates,and could be helpful if somebody wants to do one real quick.I'd rather do it the way your teaching,and eagerly awaiting the next step


----------



## Black Cat

Tissue paper is ironed and cut out. I chose a costume satin material which I'm not washing so I'm ready to move onto the next step.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Excellent Karen! I'm sure it will be fabulous in the satin!

I'm using a 100% cotton black gauze. It's been in my stash for ages and should be a very versatil tunic.

Tomorrow is the date that was set to proceed to the next step. We will layout the pattern pieces on the fabric and cut the fabric.

I'll post tomorrow. 

Does anybody have any questions?

I can't wait to see everybody's project.


----------



## muffy

OK guys I'll catch up......just got back in town from my business trip & while on it I bought my pattern & met a very nice lady in the fabric store (she worked there) that helped me pick out the fabric. Joe had to go back to the shop to get another belt the other one was the wrong one, so he has to get that on the machine today & we should be catching up soon!

Muffy


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK everybody!!!!!! How's it going? 

Muffy, I'm so glad that you have your fabric!!! 

I had house guests this weekend since Friday. They left about 45 minutes ago; I'm so glad to see the forum up and running!

In the meantime, with the forum down and my friends here, I'll get the pictures and next steps up and posted tomorrow. I'm absolutely beat!!! (digging for geodes yesterday and five kids! lol)

Let me know if you have any questions, and stay tuned for tomorrow!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie

(where on earth do you dig for geodes???)


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've posted the next steps in the tutorial thread, which is layout and cutting the fabric. You can view it here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=297030#post297030.

Please let me know if anybody has any questions.

Bryce, there's a place about two and a half hours from me where you can dig for geodes. It was a fun day out.


----------



## Black Cat

I finished cutting out the fabric. I'm working on another sewing project in the meantime.
Sharon if you need help with your tissue paper and fabric bring it to the make and take Saturday and I'll help you.


----------



## Joiseygal

Black Cat said:


> I finished cutting out the fabric. I'm working on another sewing project in the meantime.
> Sharon if you need help with your tissue paper and fabric bring it to the make and take Saturday and I'll help you.


Thanks Karen! If I run into any trouble I will bring it. I have the fabric washed and ironed, but I have to cut the pattern out still.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How is everybody doing? Currently we are working on layout and cutting fabric.

Tomorrow is the date set to proceed to the next steps.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Hmmm - it's awfully quiet here! Are people behind?

I'm going to push back today's deadline to Sunday to give people time to catch up... plus, both of my brothers being here this week, with scouts tonight, has put me behind.

So everybody be ready on Sunday!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've posted the next steps for the tutorial.

We're actually sewing now!!!!!!!

The instructions begin in post #7 in the thread. Let me know if you have any questions.

And please let us know how you are progressing!

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=303037&posted=1#post303037


----------



## Black Cat

I haven't had two minutes to get my butt in gear and get down to the sewing machine. I'm totally stressing with work and another culinary competition coming up. I also have a Boy scout camping trip this weekend. With any luck I won't be exhausted and get the next step of directions completed on Sunday after the camping trip.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

kelly this is a very good idea and you are just the person to do a sew a along.
I have sewed alots of stuff in my life simple to advance by i would follow a long too.
if you would like to see some of the things I have made My haberdashery

Pattern #2 Simplicity 9887 is great and looks really cool when done I love that pattern :jol:


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Kelly i have been following along and watching you. You are doing a great job explaining everything Keep up the goood work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

How's everybody doing? Any questions?

I'm going to be sewing the next step this evening, and will pictures and instructions up in the morning!

If anybody has questions, pictures, etc., please post them!


----------



## Black Cat

Ok, got the front, back and shoulder seams sewn.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

OK, the instructions are up! You can find them here : http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=306490#post306490

Please let me know how you all are doing. Any questions? Is the pace too fast, too slow?


----------



## Black Cat

Thanks Kelly.

I managed to get the shoulder seams sewn. Still have to iron the seams. The fabric I'm using (costume satin) is starting to unravel so I'm going to have to bind the seams rather than use the pinking shears to finish the seams. Guess I have some hand sewing to do as well. The next two days will be crazy for me with another culinary competition this Wednesday. I'll get back to sewing this weekend.

Is anyone else doing this project?????/ What happened to everyone?


----------



## Joiseygal

Yes I should be able to do more after this weekend. I finished my prop for the $20 contest, but now I have to do yard work. I have to plant boxwoods and do some plant boxes. Hopefully I will finish that project this weekend. Although I won't be able to do anything on Saturday because of the Zombie Walk. Karen are you going?


----------



## Ms. Wicked

So how's it going with everybody? I hope that you're all managing to make some progress!

I'm going to post the next set of instructions on Wednesday instead of today. The kids have stuff going on tonight and tomorrow night, which has thrown my schedule off.

On Wednesday I'll post the instructions for the neckline and side seams!

PLEASE let me know if you have ANY questions!!!


----------



## Black Cat

I'm working at it on my schedule at the moment. Just don't have enough hours in the day at the moment to get more done. I have added the sleeves and attached the hood and am working on finishing up the neckline and hood edge. I'm following along but may have gotten ahead since I had some free time Sunday to myself.
Won't have anytime till this weekend to work on it again.


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf

Black cat dont forget the pics lol sounds like you are having fun making it.


----------



## Black Cat

Pics????? Was that mentioned in the directions. LOL

Sorry no pics as of yet. I still have my camera full of pics from the Culinary Competition and the last scout trip we took. I will get pics once it's completed. It's kinda hard to take pics of it now since it's black satin and it won't even stay on the hanger.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I'm so sorry that I'm behind on this. We had another appointment last night, a delivery this evening and tonight, Scouts plus my older son's middle school orientation. I'm afraid I won't get to the next steps until tomorrow or Saturday.

I feel bad, but I PROMISE I'll get the next steps! This should give extra time to those who are behind to catch up!


----------



## Black Cat

Don't worry Kelly. I'm not going to get to the tunic til this weekend anyway.


----------



## shadowopal

Most excellent! Thanks for posting that. It will be very helpful. Cheers.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I've posted the next steps in the tutorial thread.

Only one tutorial remains, hemming the sleeves and bottom. And that's it!


----------



## Black Cat

I jumped ahead and finished my Tunic. The next few weeks are going to busy for me so I jumped ahead of schedule with the Tunic. It came out alright. I didn't like working with the fabric I choose but it will certainly work on a prop.
I'll post pics as soon as I get some time.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just finished the tunic. I'll get the final pictures and tutorial posted this evening.


----------



## Draik41895

I was wondering what happened with this,I'd love to see the results


----------



## Ms. Wicked

I just posted the final steps and pictures in the tutorial thread here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=319826&posted=1#post319826

I hope that this has been informative and helpful. If you have any questions, just let me know.


----------



## Black Cat

Here is a pic of the finished tunic. Excuse my model. I had to drag my son out of bed to do the photo.


----------



## Joiseygal

Nice Job Karen. I really like how the material looks. It will definitely look great on a prop. I will follow Kellie's steps in the next few weeks and finish mine. I have the material, so I definitely want to use it for a prop.


----------



## Ms. Wicked

Looks great Karen!!!

Here is the lovely Mr. W modelling my tunic. I will ultimately use this for a prop.


----------



## operatingnurse

I am going to direct my wife here to check this out. I don't sew per say, but she is excellent.


----------

